# 4-Door Hardtop Lease Deals in Los Angeles



## averagej0e (Jun 15, 2017)

Aside from incentive and allowance of $1,750, May I get a pointer or two on the current lease rate of a 4-dr hardtop? 

Thanks!


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Same!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

